
Unreal Engine’s latest innovation is about building games while inside VR - Impossible
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/04/epic-games-lets-you-design-your-game-inside-vr-with-new-edition-of-unreal-engine-editor/
======
reimertz
This is amazing.

I argue that this will be the future for the majority of tech-related jobs
within 5 years. Why buy an expensive monitor when you can get several of them
in a virtual environment, basically for free?

